# qué cara tienes



## T&I

hola!!

como se dice en ingles: "qué cara tienes", o "qué morro", así, de forma coloquial.

gracias


----------



## CatStar

Hola me parece que _The cheek of you!_ seria una buena traduccion pero no se si se dice solamente en la GB y Irlanda, no se de los estados (?). pero bueno alla y aca se dice _You've got a nerve!_
hope that helps!
Cat


----------



## grumpus

Hola CarmenLoac,
de acuerdo con Cat.  A lo mejor aqui (EEUU) hay otras maneras, me das mas context?

Grumpus

P.D. cuando yo vivia en Espana la gente decia mucho
"tiene unos morros que se los pisa"  ja ja.


----------



## AJA

Creo que en inglés sería "You have a lot of nerve".


----------



## lazarus1907

De acuerdo con todos.

"You have a lot of nerve" lo van a entender en todos sitios, y es prácticamente lo mismo que en español.


----------



## aurilla

otra versión:  "You've got a lot of nerve!"


----------



## T&I

gracias!!!! 

ah!! tambien se dice asi en Australia?


----------



## aurilla

Lo entenderán, aunque no necesariamente lo digan de la misma manera. Puede que suceda como el caso entre EU y UK.


----------



## G Sanchez

También, "You've got some nerve!"

¿Qué piensan los foreros de la frase "You're being a bit cheeky?"


----------



## aurilla

Greg, "Being a bit cheeky" es taaaan británico.


----------



## Soy Yo

O variación: Well! You've got *some* nerve!

Lo de cheeky...me parece un poco británico es decir un poco cheeky


----------



## aurilla

"The nerve of you!"  (¡Qué cara (de fresco/a) tienes!"


----------



## Redline2200

CatStar said:
			
		

> Hola me parece que _The cheek of you!_ seria una buena traduccion pero no se si se dice solamente en la GB y Irlanda, no se de los estados (?). pero bueno alla y aca se dice _You've got a nerve!_
> hope that helps!
> Cat


 
jajaja....qué interesantes son las diferencias entre el inglés de Gran Bretaña y Irlanda, y EEUU. Soy estadounidense y nunca he oído "The cheek of you!" pero, ¡me gusta! jajaja...
Para nosotros, se suena mejor "you've got a lotta nerve."


----------



## CatStar

si! a veces pienso que horible deberia ser aprendar ingles cuando de vez en cuando YO no entiendo los americanos y mi lengua nativa es ingles !!! pero bueno voy intentando... ;-)


----------



## aurilla

A veces lo simplifican al punto de sólo decir: "The nerve!"  Es como decir "¡Qué pantalones!"


----------



## G Sanchez

Aurilla me parece en otro post de "fresh." Eso puede decir "the nerve," también en las frases como "Stop/quit being fresh with me." Eso no pertenece ni una pizquita al "Fresh Prince of Bel-Air," (un show popular en EEUU durante los noventa, con Will Smith en el papel principal) que usa otro significado que vino después de este....

Erase una vez cuando un hombre diría algo no correcto (hablo de _sexual harassment_, en inglés), y la mujer contestaría, "Fresh!" (O sea, "You've got some nerve!!)


----------



## aurilla

Greg, para los años 80 en EU se comenzó a usar la palabra "fresh" como slang para referirse a algo fresco en sentido figurativo, para decir "nuevo" o "novedoso". De ahí lo de "Fresh Prince of Bel-Air" = "El nuevo príncipe de Bel-Air".


----------



## mariovargas

Also...

- "You've got a lot of guts"
- "How dare you!"


----------



## aurilla

"You've got gall!" / "What gall!"  Es equivalente a decir "¡Qué agallas!"


----------



## CatStar

moving on to yet another part of the body (so far we've had nerve,guts,cheek...) you can also say Y_ou've got some neck_!


----------



## Soy Yo

Also "you've got some gall"... supongo que es otra parte del cuerpo.

Shoot... Sorry!  I didn't see Aurilla's post until I stuck this up!  OK, this is to confirm Aurilla's.


----------



## aurilla

Sorry, CatStar, never heard of it. I'm sure you're joking.


----------



## CatStar

nope not joking, it exists! eg 
_You've got some neck coming in here after what you did last week etc..._


----------



## Pilar Polledo

Yo voto por lo de 'Cheeky'. En Inglaterra lo usan mucho.


----------



## aurilla

Well, here's another body part (and a little more on the vulgar side...): "He's got some balls...!"


----------



## mariovargas

Pilar Polledo said:
			
		

> Yo voto por lo de 'Cheeky'. En Inglaterra lo usan mucho.


Eso depende del "target audience". Si el "target audience" es británico, entonces estoy de acuerdo. Si la audiencia de destino es Gringolandeza (estadounidense) entonces yo voto por "you've got nerve..." y otras que se han ofrecido...

Saludos...


----------



## aurilla

Mario, it's *one* nerve. (singular form)


----------



## mariovargas

I think I've also heard it in the plural...

Scratch that.. You're right, aurilla...


----------



## Alicia Translator

hola! llego un poco atrasada al hilo, pero bueno...

todas esas traducciones que habeis dado traducen uno de los sentido de "qué morro/cara tienes". Pero también tiene otro sentido...

 Por ejemplo si una madre da un caramelo a un hijo y dos caramelos al otro hijo. El hijo que sólo tiene un caramelo dirá: "ala! qué morro, jooo!"

O por ejemplo si una amiga me dice que su padre le paga un viaje a algún país exótico. Y le digo: "pero qué morro tienes" o "tienes un morro que te lo pisas, que lo sepas"

I guess it´s a mixture of "how lucky!" and "I´m so jealous!" (con más enfasis en la envidia... probablemente el niño que obtuvo sólo un caramelo se enfadará y protestará hasta que su madre le dé otro caramelo a él también)

Is there an equivalent in English???


----------



## Alundra

Alicia Translator said:
			
		

> hola! llego un poco atrasada al hilo, pero bueno...
> 
> todas esas traducciones que habeis dado traducen uno de los sentido de "qué morro/cara tienes". Pero también tiene otro sentido...
> 
> Por ejemplo si una madre da un caramelo a un hijo y dos caramelos al otro hijo. El hijo que sólo tiene un caramelo dirá: "ala! qué morro, jooo!"
> 
> O por ejemplo si una amiga me dice que su padre le paga un viaje a algún país exótico. Y le digo: "pero qué morro tienes" o "tienes un morro que te lo pisas, que lo sepas"
> 
> I guess it´s a mixture of "how lucky!" and "I´m so jealous!" (con más enfasis en la envidia... probablemente el niño que obtuvo sólo un caramelo se enfadará y protestará hasta que su madre le dé otro caramelo a él también)
> 
> Is there an equivalent in English???


 
Uyss.. perdona, no me di cuenta de que había otro hilo con el mismo nombre...mira aquí

Alundra.


----------



## Frankel

Hello all,
The construction 'the nerve/cheek _of you'_ sounds odd to me, but I am a Brit. I'd say 
You're cheeky/ You've got a nerve
Or various exclamations like "Ooh the cheek of it!"

And _fresh_ in this context is definitely USA-only!


----------



## Soy Yo

Frankel said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> The construction 'the nerve/cheek _of you'_ sounds odd to me, but I am a Brit. I'd say
> You're cheeky/ You've got a nerve
> Or various exclamations like "Ooh the cheek of it!"
> 
> And _fresh_ in this context is definitely USA-only!


 
We don't use cheek/cheeky as much as you do in GB, I think. However, we do use it and understand it. I agree: "That's a "cheeky" thing to say." and/or "You've got *some* nerve." We say "some" rather than "a"... Also "What nerve!" "Why, the very nerve!"

To me it sounds normal to say: "The nerve of him!"

I don't say or hear "fresh" all that much.... "Fresh" is when a guy oversteps the bounds of propriety with a girl (as he is "coming on to her.")


----------

